# Swarm



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

How long does a swarm usually stay I one place before moving on? I had a gal that I used to work with call me & tell me she had one on her camper, but I had to work late so won't be able to go til in the morning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They can stay for a few minutes to several days and in some cases all summer.

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

As alleyyooper said - it cold be minutes or it could be days (unless they don't find any other suitable place and just set up "home" where they land.

As a general rule, I think most swarms leave the area from mid - late morning - to late afternoon. Once you get past late afternoon, most likely the swarm will be there until the following morning.

Many a beekeeper has gone out to capture a swarm only to get there and be told "They just left 5 minutes ago."


----------

